# [SOLVED] Dell Laptop E5410 Wifi drivers



## sop23456 (Oct 23, 2011)

Nov 2010 - Original Purchase Dell E5410 Laptop on Windows XP Professional

Dec 2010 - Uninstalled Wireless Driver (I think) as it was leaking memory. After that, laptop works fine. And use ethernet cable for internet connection.

June 2011 - Upgrade Laptop to Windows 7 32 bit.


My Dell E5410 Laptop was leaking memory and I uninstall/delete the driver or ... and the memory problem was solved.
However, this resulted in the laptop without wireless capability and I have to connect laptop with ethernet cable.
Please help me to find where to download the correct drivers or what steps should I take to install the missing drivers or ... in order that I can connect to Internet wireless.


Dell Invoice shows - Intel WiFi Link 6200 (802.11a/g/n 2 x 2) 1/2 MiniCard for VPRO Latitude E/Mobile Precision


Today, I went to Dell Drivers webpage and download the Drivers for
- Windows 7 32 bit and message pop-up after installation that the driver is Not compatible and Not installed
- Next, I downloaded Windows XP drivers and got the same message
- I then downloaded Windows Vista 32 bit drivers and still get the same message.


Please help to let me know what is the correct drivers to download to get back Wireless.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Dell Laptop E5410 Wifi drivers*

Is this the driver you tried: *Intel WiFi Link 6200*

What drivers errors are you showing in Device Manager? Post the hardware id for the missing/problematic device

It is possible that you have a different wireless card than the one listed on the invoice.


----------



## sop23456 (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Dell Laptop E5410 Wifi drivers*

Thank you for your super fast reply.
The link you provided works great and I got wifi working immediately.
Thank you again for your help.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Dell Laptop E5410 Wifi drivers*

Glad you got it sorted and Thanks for posting an update with your resolution.


----------

